# Is this....



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

.....real life










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I think the turkey patch is done by kids now. Be kind. 

But at the same time, kids don’t learn how to be tough these days. That drawing never should have been taken further than the front of the refrigerator.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'll see if I get some of those patches, doesn't bother me how it looks, gonna look neat at some point looking through them.

Anyone actually get one yet? This looks like a screenshot from somewhere.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Botiz said:


> I think the turkey patch is done by kids now. Be kind.


As someone with a fine arts degree and over a decade of experience working as a visual designer the patch is... shall we say... amateur. 

That being said I suspect you're pretty close to the truth. I know the contest is open to the public every year, and I suspect many of the entries are by young children or those with an untrained hand. 

I should really get off my lazy @$$ and design a patch one of these years. The deer patch needs some loving as well.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm an industrial designer in the auto industry. Yes, the design looks cartoonish. If kids are to be the designers, I say great. 
Not that it matters, there is zero chance I'm to get one of these this year.
No plan of attack, no spots.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I was being serious. I’m pretty sure I saw that the turkey patch is now done by children.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

According to the Michigan NWTF website, the patch program was taken over by the NWTF in 2001 and ‘has incorporated a successful youth patch design process’.

Perhaps this year’s patch is a tribute to Dr Seuss in honor of some of his books getting taken out of circulation? All it needs for confirmation is a stump with the Lorax on it...


----------



## Mishotgun (Jan 22, 2000)

Yankee#1 said:


> According to the Michigan NWTF website, the patch program was taken over by the NWTF in 2001 and ‘has incorporated a successful youth patch design process’.
> 
> Perhaps this year’s patch is a tribute to Dr Seuss in honor of some of his books getting taken out of circulation? All it needs for confirmation is a stump with the Lorax on it...


I think this year's winner also designed the new NWTF logo. Pretty sad.


----------



## steveh27 (Oct 23, 2000)

I sent money in long ago & heard nothing. Has anyone received the patch?


----------



## schmatzie (Feb 20, 2012)

Nope. No patch here. Check was cashed a while ago. Definitely a new process is needed. Gets worse every year. Of course, like everything else, it’ll get blamed on the corona virus


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Interesting


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Maybe some of this forum’s available/retired folks could volunteer to help stuff envelopes for the NWTF patch program?


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Received patches within a few days of messaging (NWTF - Michigan) on FB. That is a picture of a patch.


----------

